# Broadcom BCM4313 Wireless Device



## Kalero (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi, yesterday I installed FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT and wanted to set up my wifi. I have a Broadcom BCM4313 and I read googleing there were some problems attempting to get this card working with the net/bwn-firmware-kmod, so some people used ndis to use the Windows' drivers. Because I wouldn't like to use the Windows' drivers, I attempted to install the net/bwn-firmware-kmod port, added 
	
	



```
if_bwn_load="YES"
bwn_v4_ucode_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf, remade grub config and rebooted, but the interface is not shown when I type `ifconfig`. If I type `dmesg | grep -i 'bwn'`, I see two lines saying "KLD file if_bwn.ko is missing dependencies", but I successfully installed the port, added the kernel modules at boot and they are shown if I type `kldstat`. Does anybody know if is this card supported at the moment? Any idea on how to get my wireless working, avoiding the Windows' drivers? Many thanks.


----------



## Kalero (Feb 23, 2016)

Any idea? Thanks.


----------



## Beast13 (Mar 2, 2016)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/50520/#post-310938


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 2, 2016)

You need to search this forum or the mailing lists. TL;DR. Broadcom is the problem. They don't supply drivers to FreeBSD and turn their back on any requests. They couldn't care less. Use something else.


----------



## Kalero (Mar 2, 2016)

AFAIK, Broadcom supplied an open source version of the BCM4313 firmware, precisely under a BSD style license. That's because many Linux distros recognise this card.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 3, 2016)

As I said, search the forum: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/26616/


----------

